# Fitting new tires



## Pressman (Sep 28, 2004)

I have an 01 Maxima. I have to fit it with new tires soon. I have the Potenza 225-50-17's now. I noticed that if I stick with this size I am limited on what I can buy and the pricees are higher than if I step up to a 235-45-17. In the 235-45-17 size the prices go down considerably. Has anyone put 235's on there car and had no adverse effects on the sensors in the car namely the ABS braking?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 20, 2004)

I would go with 235/45/17. It should handle a little better without much of a change in ride comfort.


----------

